# Kookaburra Katties - Opus III - thanks Walter! A true shooter.



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

I just recieved my Opus III from Walter (Wombat on SSF) of Kookaburra Katties here in Australia. First impressions were jaw dropping, this thing is gorgeous!

Firstly, as Walter describes it (the slingshot came with a nice letter detailing the specs), a 20 degree split frame made from Jarrah with a ******* burl palm swell and a maple spacer.

The Kattie came pre- banded with TBG target bands and a nicely finished off Kangaroo leather pouch.

I flew out the back and pushed some steel through this beauty and after about 20 or so shots, I found the sweet spot and was placing some very accurate shots on my target! VERY impressed.

The brass tube liner and gold Kookaburra logo and serial No. really top it off.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I can vouch for Gundy. I also have an Opus III that I purchased from Simple Shot. They're gorgeous. Thanks Walter. I'm still keeping an eye on that Tasmanian Devil.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Gundy said:


> I just recieved my Opus III from Walter (Wombat on SSF) of Kookaburra Katties here in Australia. First impressions were jaw dropping, this thing is gorgeous!
> 
> Firstly, as Walter describes it (the slingshot came with a nice letter detailing the specs), a 20 degree split frame made from Jarrah with a ******* burl palm swell and a maple spacer.
> 
> ...


Thanks Phill. and from reading your status the other day it sounds like it's the first of many!!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

mr. green said:


> I can vouch for Gundy. I also have an Opus III that I purchased from Simple Shot. They're gorgeous. Thanks Walter. I'm still keeping an eye on that Tasmanian Devil.


it's funny you should mention the "Tassie" I was going to start one tomorrow, maybe I should make two??


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi guys, new here but just purchased a sling from Walter which should be arriving in the next day or so. Already have a couple of slings from other makers but very keen to add another and from what I can see Walter makes a top notch one!


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

I would say be on the safe side Walter, make 3 or 4.... 

G'day Outback!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Sweet! I love hearing about Australian made slingshots being purchased by Australians!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

A real beautie! I'm also a proud owner of one of Walters shooters, can't go wrong with them..


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have always loved wombat's slings. Very nice caddy there. Oneday...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Kookaburra? Isn't that the largest bird in the Kingfisher family? -- Very beautiful work. -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I too have one of Walter's amazing catapults -- the quality is amazing and it looks like a fine object that you might find displayed in a millionaire's oak-paneled den. I love his work.

-- Oh, and it shoots like a dream, too!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

BTW.........Walter is originally Canadian. I have two of his slings.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice looking shooter.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

mr. green said:


> BTW.........Walter is originally Canadian. I have two of his slings.


I was going to make a joke here but it wasn't especially funny. :wacko: So I deleted it.


----------

